# USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt



## HalloChristian (29. Dezember 2008)

*USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Hallo, 

ich habe mir heute ein Navi gekauft, das Becker Z 201, und es für ein Update an den PC angeschlossen. Mein PC erkennt es leider nur als "unbekanntes Gerät". Eigentlich soll es als Festplatte erkannt werden. Was kann ich tun?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Christian


----------



## Wolf2660 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Hi,

du mußt erst den Content Manager von deiner DVD installieren. Schau mal hier, unter Service Release 1.

MfG


----------



## HalloChristian (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Hallo,

das ist mir schon klar. Das hatte ich auch gemacht. Da bekomme ich dann sofort eine Fehlermeldung, dass kein Gerät für ein Update zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Wolf2660 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Welches Betriebssystem hast du? Alle Treiber und Updates drauf?


----------



## HalloChristian (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Ich hab Windows XP Prof. mit allen Service Packs.


----------



## Wolf2660 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

mmh, also du hast es so gemacht wie es im Manuel steht:

>Traffic Assist ausschalten.

>Traffic Assist und Computer mit dem
USB-Kabel verbinden.

>Traffic Assist wieder einschalten (nach
dem Einschalten nicht auf den Bild-
schirm drücken!).

Nach kurzer Zeit wird das Traffic Assist
als Wechseldatentr‰ger am Computer an-
gezeigt.

Und dann passiert nichts, sondern es wird als unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt ?

Hast du schon mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung (Arbeitsplatz, rechtsklick / Verwalten / Datenträgerverwaltung) geschaut ?


----------



## HalloChristian (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Ja hab ich. Leider auch nichts!


----------



## Wolf2660 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Das hier schon probiert

Karten Übertragen 

Für die Datenübertragung sollte die In-
stallationssoftware auf der DVD verwen-
det werden. Die Datenübertragung er-
folgt in folgenden Schritten:

PC ausschalten

>Traffic Assist ausschalten.

>Das Traffic Assist mit dem USB-Kabel
an den Computer anschlieﬂen.

>Computer hochfahren und die DVD
einlegen.

>Mit dem Installationsprogramm die ge-
wünschte Karte übertragen.

>Das USB-Kabel fachgerecht entfernen.

>Traffic Assist wieder einschalten. Die
neue Karte steht sofort zur Verfügung.

So stehts jedenfalls im Handbuch

Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein sry.

Hast aber schon ne Speicherkarte im Navi, oder?


----------



## HalloChristian (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Mist, hab gedacht, dass ich die SD Karte nur zum Speichern von Musik oder so brauche. Hab noch mal nachgeschaut. Stimmt man braucht sie auch zum updaten. Shit. Was für eine SD Karte brauche ich denn dafür?


----------



## Wolf2660 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Eine Micro-SD mit bis 4 GB wird unterstützt.


----------



## HalloChristian (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

MicroSD Karte eingebaut. Problem besteht weiterhin.  Tja, dann muss ich es am Wochenende mal bei meinen Eltern an einem anderen Rechner versuchen. Vielleicht klappt es ja dort...

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Wolf2660 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

mmh, traurig ich bin, mhh, aber  fürs neue.


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (19. August 2010)

*AW: USB Gerät wird als "unbekanntes Gerät" erkannt*

Liebe Community Leute!!!

ich weiss nicht ob, dass was ich euch zur mitteilen habe hier rein passt, oder nicht. Weil ich weis nicht weiter!!! Zur mein problem: ich habe am 17.08.2010 die G19 Tastur gekauft und gleich an mein system angeschlossen (früher hatte ich G15); natürlich mit richtiger vorgehensweisse!!! Da habe ich alles installiert und es nach meiner wünschen eingestellt. Ist alles in Ordnung und läuft perfekt!!!

Aber immer (nur), wenn ich mein System neu starte bzw. einschalte und ich in mein System einlogge, da kommt die Meldung: "unbekanntes Gerät" gefunden und es will dann die treiber dafür installieren!!!
Mein OS ist Vista Ultimate - SP2 (DX-11).

Wie gesagt alles funzt nur diese meldung geht mir auf die Nerven und kann auch nicht sehen deutlich was dass sein soll. Im Gerätemanager: ist unter Systemauflistung auch als "unbekanntes Gerät" aufgefürht aber ohne ausrufe Zeichen!!!

Ich warte auf euere unterstützung und alles weitere erzähle euch auch!!!

Danke mfg

Strelok


----------

